# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Prostaat

## nglooijen

Geacht Forum.

Gaarne zou ik willen weten, wat voor nadelen er kleven bij het nemen van biopten van mijn prostaat, ik heb namelijk een tumor in mijn prostaat, PSA is nu 4.85 en Gleason score was in April 2008 :Frown: 3+3)=6.
Ik ben bang, dat door het nemen van biopten er kankercellen in mijn bloed komen.
Bij voorbaat dank voor Uw antwoord.
Met vriendelijke groet.

N.G.Looijen.

----------

